# Scout Fundraiser



## flyrod (Jun 23, 2012)

I am looking to do a fundraiser for some boy scouts (12-13 years old) that I work with. I live in the Weber County area. Trying to raise about $700-800. Want the boys to have an experience that will help them be vested in what they are trying to accomplish. Ideas or contacts would be much appreciated.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Our scouts just did lawn aeration for the neighborhood. They rented a couple machines and worked a full day Saturday, but I think they got everyone. Not sure how much they raised but they were charging $25/home (we all have small lots).


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

A neighborhood pancake breakfast is a good deal. Well advertised, you can do pretty good with one of those. Especially if you do it on a Memorial Day kind of thing, 4th of July - something like that and have a little program - honor a neighborhood veteran - something like that.


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

We just held an auction for our boys. Each boy had to donate a minimum of 2 items (minimum 1 item of service) and then got other people from the ward to donate things (examples are doing someone's taxes, changing someones brakes, vacation getaway, babysitting, etc). The boys then provided a spaghetti dinner for members of the ward (and any guests they wanted to bring). Items were auctioned off in silent auction format and verbal auction. We ended up raising $4,700 that night!


----------



## flyrod (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you for the ideas!!! Much appreciated.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Our scouts sell flag contracts. They provide rebar and flags placed in front yards for 10 holidays throughout the year. The downside to this is it takes a lot of leader time and coordinating when only 3 boys show up to help.

Another successful activity we've done is a turkey shoot. We found local businesses that would donate frozen turkeys (I think we got 15 in total donated for free). We'd do an Annie Oakley type trapshoot that was $5.00 per round to shoot in. Last shooter standing at the end of the round won the turkey. If you get 15 turkeys, say 10 shooters for each round, all at a $5.00 buy in that's $750. Those numbers are way conservative, we had 20 shooters in each of the 15 rounds we shot so we raised $1,500.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Yea. The flag deal. HATE HATE HATE the flag deal. It is great for a neighborhood to all have the flags out. True that. But may what a headache to keep going. I oversaw flags in one way or another for about 10 years and would never recommend it. 

On the flip side - the one really cool thing with the flags is that whenever any of our neighbors got home from military tours, we'd use the flags to line the street to the soldier's house as a great welcome home. 100 flags leading to a house decorated with 50 more flags leading him home is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Flags are terrible, aeration can create cross contamination of weeds, but likely the most cost effective way. Also, either Krusteaz or Sam's brand will donate mix for such a pancake idea.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Every year, we'd end up hitting someone's sprinkler line with the rebar going into the ground. Donations for breakfast are really easy to get.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Our unit has done well with the flags for over a decade and the experience has been a generally positive one. Just make sure the leaders aren't the ones doing all the work. We also have had good success with cake and services auctions done by the local Young Womens group. I think both could work for you. 

That said, a breakfast sounds tasty. :EAT:


----------

